# Cigar Jar



## RyGuy1016 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have recently purchased a Jar Humidor and am having trouble keeping the humidity at a stable level. Any suggestions?


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Can we see a pic so we can see what might be issues?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I toyed with using a jar after seeing a couple different cigars that came in a jar. Being airtight, all you really need is a couple of Boveda pack or the sheets I keep hearing about from HF. They should last a very long time if your jar is airtight.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

i have this jars but i dont keep my cigars inside....
i use just for decoration


----------



## smithjason (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, Serie P no 1 JAR - pretty cool...


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Could be a seal issue?


----------

